

Penflip – GitHub for writers (with markdown, mathjax, and publishing) - guynamedloren
https://www.penflip.com/

======
laurenbee
This looks fantastic! I'm a writer/editor and have been envious of programmers
for having GitHub while I've been stuck with Microsoft Word (which is nice for
personal use, but frustrating when you're working on a document with multiple
people). I just signed up. Can't wait to test it out!

